# Substrate Question for plants!!!



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

I currently have 10 gal that I am going to begin planting. I have a thicker gravel as my substrate with probably an average rock size of over 1 cm. Is this gravel too big for plants to grow in well. Could I get by with this gravel and just feeding them plant food or do I need to take out my gravel and put down some type of eco complete or laterite mixture????????

Thanks in advance!


----------



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Im also new to the planted tank world, but i have been doing a lot of research and learning a lot lately. Good substrate is essential, for a small tank like a 10 you can just buy a bag of the eco complete which wont be too expensive or if you want to save that money....look up beaslbob method, as well as the wasted method. both will be less expensive but for a 10 id just buy the bag of eco.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you get the Eco, just mix it in with the gravel and that will be fine (it doesn't have to be the bottom layer.) 

I'm growing plants fine in my 20g with just plain gravel. But, the plants are much better in the 36g which is gravel mixed with Eco. 

Even with Eco, you will still probably need fertilization for the plants.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

With proper nutrients and lighting, you will be able to grow plants in pretty much any substrate.

With that being said, depending on just how big the gravel is, will depend on how well the tank fills in and such. If it's larger than say pea gravel, then it won't look as well.

There are so many options out there for substrate that are fairly cheap. From Oil Dry to Eco. Tons of options. All depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I will be adding eco complete to my large gravel and mixing it in and still dosing a bit to help.


----------

